# BGE Redfish on the half shell ...



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

got invited to go dock light fishing with my step son and caught a 19 and a half inch redfish ...
I always wanted to try the half shell thing ........it turned out a lot better than the burned up chicken wings did ...........lol









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

dang that looks good. :thumbup: (still want a drooling smilie)


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dennis,

You discovered the half shell on the grill and oh so good it is.

Next time try some foil beneath the shell for easy clean up & keeping the meat in a bath of marinate during the cook = moist & delish.









Jimmy


----------



## dgardner (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome! This is a great way to cook TripleTail as well. We usually use indirect heat and go slowly. jjam is probably right, we always do a lot of brushing to keep it moist.


----------

